# Mainboard Tausch ohne Neuinstallation unter Win10x64



## mad-onion (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo, da ich mir leider ein paar Pins am CPU Sockel verbogen habe und Rückbiegeversuche nur vorübergehend/eingeschränkt halfen, habe ich mich nun um Ersatz bemüht.

Da ich allerdings ein eigentlich blaues Farbschema im Rechner habe und das bisherige Board keine 3-Pin Lüfter regeln kann 
(PWM only an allen regelbaren Anschlüssen) habe ich ein anderes Board als Ersatz gewählt.
Der Umzug soll nächstes Wochenende stattfinden, bis dahin muss ich herausfinden, was ich alles deinstallieren/vorbereiten muß, 
damit ich mein Win10 nicht neu installieren muss und auch keine Konflikte durch Treiberleichen o.ä. entstehen.
Darum wende ich mich nun an euch. 
Das bisherige Board ist ein Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 7, es wird durch ein Asrock Z97 Extreme6 ersetzt, der Chipsatz ist also der selbe, nur die restlichen Controller unterscheiden sich.
Ich muß also zumindest alle Netzwerktreiber und  Soundtreiber (und was noch?) wie dauerhaft und komplett entfernen?

Alle verfügbaren Treiber, das aktuellste Bios und das Handbuch habe ich bereits bei Asrock heruntergeladen.
Das Bootlaufwerk ist eine Samsung SSD 830 256GB, angebunden im AHCI-Modus.

Ach und kann mir vielleicht mal wer erklären was es mit dem UEFI-Boot auf sich hat? Ich konnte das beim Gigabyte nicht nutzen/verstehen, also läuft das Bootlaufwerk als "Legacy", Fast Boot ist aktiviert.
Vielen Dank im Voraus..


----------



## chaotium (15. Januar 2017)

Als ich damals notgedrungen das MB tauschen musste, hab ich gar nichts gemacht Software seitig. Ich hab nur das MB getauscht und danach das Windows eingeschaltet.
Es hat damals selbstständig nach Aufforderung der Windows CD die Treiber aktualisiert. Danach lief alles wie gewohnt.
Hat nur etwas gedauert ^^


----------



## mad-onion (15. Januar 2017)

Nunja, ich habe keine "CD", da ich das kostenlose Upgrade von win7  auf Win10 wahrgenommen habe, die Installationsdateien wurden direkt von MS heruntergeladen.


----------



## DARPA (16. Januar 2017)

Am besten vorm Umbau die Treiber vom alten Board deinstallieren. Aber unter Win10 geht auch quick and dirty normal ohne Probleme.


----------



## chaotium (17. Januar 2017)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Nunja, ich habe keine "CD", da ich das kostenlose Upgrade von win7  auf Win10 wahrgenommen habe, die Installationsdateien wurden direkt von MS heruntergeladen.



Ausreden gelten nicht, auf winfuture oder Chip kann man sogar ne ISO legal runterladen. Die kannste dann auf ne DVD brennen


----------



## Gast20170724 (17. Januar 2017)

Oder man nimmt das offizielle Media Creation Tool von Microsoft und lässt sich einen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstellen.

Ich würde, auch wenn Windows eigentlich einen MB-Wechsel verkraften kann, immer zur Neuinstallation raten. Denn so kann man spätere Softwareprobleme fast gänzlich ausschließen, und es gibt kaum was schöneres, als ein aufgeräumtes System.


----------



## Chimera (18. Januar 2017)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Ach und kann mir vielleicht mal wer erklären was es mit dem UEFI-Boot auf sich hat? Ich konnte das beim Gigabyte nicht nutzen/verstehen, also läuft das Bootlaufwerk als "Legacy", Fast Boot ist aktiviert.
> Vielen Dank im Voraus..



Um gewisse Features seit Win 8 nutzen zu können, muss man das OS im UEFI Mode installiert haben: Starten im UEFI-Modus oder Legacy-BIOS-Modus - Windows 10 hardware dev. Z.B. funzt Secure Boot nur im UEFI Modus, nicht aber im Legacy. Bei manchen Mobos muss auch für den Ultra Fast Boot (kann je nach Mobo auch anders heissen) das OS im UEFI Modus installiert worden sein. Sprich wenn du vom Legacy weg und hin zum UEFI Modus willst, kommst du so oder so nicht um ne Neuinstallation rum


----------



## mad-onion (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo nochmal und danke für die Antworten. Ich habe den Wechsel nun hinter mir und kann folgendes darüber berichten:
- Eine CD/DVD/sonstiges Medium mit Win10 brauchte ich nicht
- Obwohl die Graka nicht getauscht wurde, musste der entsprechende Treiber neu installiert werden
- Win 10 musste neu aktiviert werden, dazu musste man im  Menü auf "kürzlich Hardware getauscht" o.ä. klicken.
-  Ohne neue Aktivierung keine Adminrechte mehr, daher auch keine Installationen vorher möglich
- Bis auf einen Komponente haben sich sämtliche Treiber per Win Update selbst aktualisiert, nachträgliche Installation aller 
   Treiber von der AsRock HP hat dann die unbekannte Komponente im Gerätemanager auch verschwinden lassen.

Ansonsten gab es keine weiteren Besonderheiten, Windows läuft wieder, als hätte sich nichts geändert.. find ich prima.

Was das Uefi angeht, danke für die Info, sollte ich Win nochmal neu aufsetzen, werde ich den WEg Uefi einschlagen. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass sich das im NAchhinein nicht/ nur sehr umständlich noch ändern lässt?!


----------



## Chimera (26. Januar 2017)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Was das Uefi angeht, danke für die Info, sollte ich Win nochmal neu aufsetzen, werde ich den WEg Uefi einschlagen. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass sich das im NAchhinein nicht/ nur sehr umständlich noch ändern lässt?!



Naja, nur mit ner Neuinstallation  Musst ich damals beim Umstieg vom P7P55D auf das P8Z77-M Pro auch machen: OS lief zwar auch ohne Neuinstallation, doch einerseits spackte es nach ner Zeit plötzlich rum (kamen ab und zu Fehlermeldungen) und andererseits liessen sich 2 Tools (AI Suite und Boot Setting) gar nicht erst installieren. Ich war aber so "faul" und machte mir erst ein komplettes Backup, machte dan ndie Neuinstallation im UEFI Mode und zum Abschluss spielte ich einfach das Backup zurück, seither läuft das Sys 1A. Nun, soooooo viel mehr bringt es ja auch nicht. Mein Win 10 PC hat nicht mal ein UEFI, ist noch ein altes BIOS Brett und ausser Fast Boot merk ich da jetzt nicht gross, dass mir was fehlt (zumal ich halt nicht zu den Leuten gehör, die wegen paar Sekunden mehr Bootzeit gleich Harakiri begehen wollen).


----------



## lazygun87 (13. Juli 2017)

Hi,

stehe auch vor einem Mainboard Tausch. Genauer gesagt behalte ich meine Festplatten. Da ich eine SSD nachgerüstet hab, befindet sich diese auf dem 3. SATA (von 1-6) Anschluss. Da bootet auch mein Windows (C). Hab die alte Wondows Version aber noch zusätzlich  auf der alten HDD gelassen, nur falls mal was nicht geht. Jetzt zu meiner Frage: soll ich die Aufteilung der Festplatten identisch wie bei meinem alten Board anschließen und im BIOS einstellen, dass er von SATA3, also der SSD Booten soll, oder kann ich die Aufteilen wie ich will und Windows macht den Rest und checkt das?


----------



## azzih (13. Juli 2017)

Is der gleiche Chipsatz, Treiber sind dieselben. Windows brauchste net neu installieren oder sowas. Höchstens Windows neu aktivieren.


----------



## TheAbyss (7. August 2017)

So, ich habe am WE das gleiche versucht.. ist leider schief gegangen.. wechsel eines alten ITX (H61) Boards zu einem anderen H61 Board... hatte nicht gesehen, dass AHCI beim neuen Board nicht aktiviert war (System auf SSD). Windows bootet ganz normal, leider funktionierte USB nicht, also keine Maus und keine Tastatur... denke dass die Boards unterschiedliche 3rd Party USB-Chips verwenden... in den abgesicherten Modus bin ich nicht hinein gekommen... nach dem xten NEustart startete die Systemreparatur.. diese bricht mit dem "neuen" Bluescreen ab.. bootfähige USB-Version hab ich da, gibt´s da evtl. ne Raparatur-Funktion?


----------



## DARPA (7. August 2017)

Haste nicht noch ne Tastatur mit PS/2 rumfliegen? AHCI kann man ja auch im nachhinein aktivieren.

Aber wenn das System jetzt schon so rumspackt, schadet eine Neuinstallation sicher nicht


----------



## TheAbyss (8. August 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Haste nicht noch ne Tastatur mit PS/2 rumfliegen? AHCI kann man ja auch im nachhinein aktivieren.
> 
> Aber wenn das System jetzt schon so rumspackt, schadet eine Neuinstallation sicher nicht



Leider keine PS2-Keyboards mehr zuhause... das war mein erster Gedanke. Ich fürchte du hast recht, am WE mal vom Stick booten und gucken was er vorschlägt.. da ich keine Datensicherung machen konnte, aber ne gleichwertige SSD frei habe, werde ich auf der das System installieren und dann die Daten der anderen übernehmen... Danke trotzdem.


----------



## IronAge (10. August 2017)

Nebenbei funktioniert die Systemreparatur von einem USB Stick gebootet oft nicht richtig.

Wenn man es dann mit einem optischen Datenträger versucht (das selbe ISO gebrannt auf DVD) klappt es plötzlich.


----------



## shJACKit (29. September 2018)

Gast20170724 schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt das offizielle Media Creation Tool von Microsoft und lässt sich einen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstellen.
> 
> Ich würde, auch wenn Windows eigentlich einen MB-Wechsel verkraften kann, immer zur Neuinstallation raten. Denn so kann man spätere Softwareprobleme fast gänzlich ausschließen, und es gibt kaum was schöneres, als ein aufgeräumtes System.



Das sind veraltete Informationen. Das stimmt nicht mehr.

Wenn du Windows neu installierst hast du erstmal ein zugemülltes System.

Die Cortana Stimme spricht zu dir. X-Box Gedöhns, Werbung ohne ende und überall. MS-Store. Weis der Geier was, ich will es gar nicht mehr wissen. Wenn du nur soft-removes durchführst, ist alles beim nächsten Update wieder drauf, also musst du den Updatevorgang auch so konfigurieren, dass jeglicher Müll fern bleibt, viel in der Registry verändern.

Ein frisch installiertes System 2018 ist Müll und bedarf mindestens 10 Stunden Arbeit, sofern man das nicht täglich macht und alles auswendig weiß, sondern auf Tutorials zur Registry für all die Sachen zurückgreifen muss.

Dann darfste erstmal durch die Konfiguration gehen und alle Monitoring/Überwachungssachen ausschalten, dauert auch nochmal etwas.


Also eins ist klar, wenn du nach einem Wechsel härtere Probleme hast, dann natürlich sofort Neuinstallation machen, das bestreite ich nicht.


Ich habe jetzt von Z170 Gigabyte (defekt) zu Z170 Asus gewechselt, und das System ist besser als neu. Ich habe seit Monaten keine Abstürze mehr gehabt, nach dem Wechsel ebenfalls nicht, alles läuft extrem gut, sogar ohne manuelle Installation der neuen Treiber bisher, was ich jetzt angehen werde. In Benches direkt mehr Leistung als davor (auch durch den Teildefekt des alten Boards bedingt, aber auch einfach durch höherwertigeres Mainboard).

Auch klar ist, dass ein Wechsel zu einem anderen Chipsatz wahrscheinlich etwas mehr Probleme verursachen kann, wenn man dann noch AMD - Intel hin und her wechselt, wahrscheinlich noch mehr.

Aber wenn du einfach nur ein defektes Board austauscht, vergiss die Neuinstallation von Windows. Außer dein System ist eh Müll und du hast Cortana, X-Box, Store, etc. eh noch drauf (sind ca. 15 Sachen die man removen muss, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere), die Updates nicht konfiguriert, dann kannste auch direkt neu machen. Selbst bei einem Upgrade von z. B. Z170 zu Z370 würde ich jetzt höchst wahrscheinlich nicht neu installieren.

Andere schrieben auch von CCleaner nach Wechsel von Treiber, womit du auch Neuinstallation umgehen kannst.


Update:

Asus bietet mir Folgende Treiber an:
Chipset
Version 11.7.0.1040
2017/11/0186.56 MBytes
Management Engine Interface
Improve system stability

Die sind fast ein Jahr alt, wenn ich die Installieren will, sagt mir Windows, dass ich neuere Treiber durch ältere ersetzen würde.

Habe sie dennoch mal installiert, + Audio + Lan. Habe keine Veränderung hier bisher. Alte Treiber noch drauf, werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit säubern.


----------



## CryseTech (29. September 2018)

Also hier wird ja nur der Wechsel innerhalb einer Plattform angesprochen aber wie sieht das denn aus wenn ich von einem AMD AM3+ auf einen Intel 1155 wechseln tue?
Die Hardware bleibt quasi komplett gleich nur das Mainboard und die CPU werden getauscht.
Hab ne MENGE downloads, savegames und andere Daten die ich ungern verlieren würde und die alle zu sichern wäre auch ein Höllen Aufwand


----------



## shJACKit (29. September 2018)

Lad dir vorher runter was du für die potentielle Neuinstallation brauchst und probiere es erstmal so, dann berichte hier ob es geklappt hat oder nicht.


----------



## CryseTech (29. September 2018)

Alles klar, werde ich so machen 
der Umzug wird allerdings erst Mitte/Ende nächster Woche stattfinden da ich die Hardware vorher noch nicht habe.
Ich bin gespannt und Hoffe auf das beste und erwarte das schlimmste


----------



## KrHome (29. September 2018)

Das wird funktionieren. Windows ist mittlerweile soweit, dass es beim Hardwaretausch alte Treiber einfach deaktiviert und beim ersten Neustart mit der neuen Hardware die neuen Treiber installiert, wie bei einer Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems. Ich mache das seit Windows 8 so ohne Probleme.

Nach dem Board Wechsel kannst du in den Geräte Manager gehen und unter "Ansicht" "Ausgeblendete Geräte" deine alten deaktivierten Intel Board/CPU/LAN etc. Treiber anzeigen lassen (die sind mit einem Transparenzeffekt versehen) und manuell deinstallieren/entfernen (oder halt drin lassen, ist ne reine Ordnungsgeschichte ohne Stabilitäts- oder Performance Relevanz).

Vorher ein Datenbackup sollte man aber natürlich trotzdem immer machen, wenn man was am System ändert.


----------



## CryseTech (14. Oktober 2018)

shJACKit schrieb:


> Lad dir vorher runter was du für die potentielle Neuinstallation brauchst und probiere es erstmal so, dann berichte hier ob es geklappt hat oder nicht.




So ich schreibe hier gerade von meinem neu-alten System!
Es hat tatsächlich absolut Problemlos geklappt  Der erste Bootvorgang hat etwas gedauert da die Geräte Konfiguriert werden mussten aber sonst läuft jetzt alles Prima, keine Daten sind verloren, ich musste nichts neu installieren und selbst Windows musste ich nicht neu aktivieren, großartig!


----------

